# First timer table top diy - advice requested



## Ethyrin (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, it's my first stab at DIY woodworking, and am hoping for some advice from the long timers here so that I don't mess things up before I start. My goal is to make a basic sturdy desk surface with minimal investments, and after reading through a number of instructions, here's what I put together.

Materials:

30"x48" pre-glued pine board from Lowes
Wood file
1 bottle Spray on polyurethane
pack of assorted sandpaper
sandpaper block

Plan:
1. Put board on desk in garage 
2. Use file on edge of wood to get a roundish edge
3. Use 150 sandpaper to smooth out the edge
4. Use 400 sandpaper on both sides of wood
5. Spray on layer of polyurethane and wait half a day for layer to dry
6 . Spray on another layer of polyurethane on surface + edge and wait half a day for layer to dry
8. Flip the table, repeat step 5 and 6

Given it is my first time working with wood (or any diy project), are there any steps I might have missed, or things I should take care to do? Any advice would be appreciated as I'm trying to be as prepared as I can before I do something irreversible😅


----------



## Jim Butler (Apr 19, 2020)

you should get a package of tack cloth from the paint department at Lowes. After sanding wipe the surfaces you sanded with the tack cloth to remove dust. I would also spray a fine mist of water on after sanding. This will raise the wood fibers. when dry, sand again, tack cloth, then apply your first coat of poly. Good luck and most of all, have fun!


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

One spray bottle may not be enough. I have like the results from brush-on water based varnish. Easy clean up!

To keep the piece off your work surface while painting and drying, these are handy https://www.lowes.com/pd/Simpson-Strong-Tie-Pack-6-in-x-3-in-x-Plate/3047922


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I would skip the wood file, it is very easy round to over the edges with sandpaper. While I rarely use spray on poly other than a seal coat or small items but it will work. Skip the tack cloth, to dust it off take a rag and spray a light coat on it to wipe off the dust, use long strokes and repeat with a clean surface on the rag.
Save your money on the Simpson Tie, take strips of scrap wood and drive some brads into it to hold the board above the work surface.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

redeared said:


> I would skip the wood file, it is very easy round to over the edges with sandpaper. While I rarely use spray on poly other than a seal coat or small items but it will work. Skip the tack cloth, to dust it off take a rag and spray a light coat on it to wipe off the dust, use long strokes and repeat with a clean surface on the rag.
> Save your money on the Simpson Tie, take strips of scrap wood and drive some brads into it to hold the board above the work surface.


Yes, ditch the file. Or if you do use one do not use an aggressive pattern. 

"Plan:
1. Put board on desk in garage "

Do you already have a desk this size? and just adding the top? How do you plan to fasten this new top to the desk? If no desk then how will you make "legs" for top?

George


----------



## Ethyrin (Jan 16, 2021)

Ah, I have a adjustable metal stand for the bottom, so all I need to do is to put screws in it. 

I already have the file, and I was going to do a couple of horizontal swipes with the file 45 degree with the edges on both sides, then 90 degrees, before rounding it with sandpaper. I guess I could go straight to sandpaper as well. 

Would a single layer of poly be enough to protect the surface from moisture etc? I'm hoping that single 11.5 oz bottle can cover both sides at least. 

Why would it be necessary to have bits of wood hold the plank above the workbench? I was just planning on covering the workbench with some moving paper, since the dry side would be down anyways at all times?


----------



## Zeus_cat (May 1, 2020)

Be aware that pine is pretty soft and could dent if you write on it. I suggest a piece of glass for the work area. You don't need to cover the entire surface of the desk with glass, just the area you would routinely use for work. Any glass shop can cut it to the size you want. Just tell them what you want it for and they will pick the appropriate thickness and clean up the edges, etc.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Zeus_cat said:


> Be aware that pine is pretty soft and could dent if you write on it. I suggest a piece of glass for the work area. You don't need to cover the entire surface of the desk with glass, just the area you would routinely use for work. Any glass shop can cut it to the size you want. Just tell them what you want it for and they will pick the appropriate thickness and clean up the edges, etc.


I don't know where you live but glass is really expensive here in CT, a single window pane is $12, and for a desk you will need a much thicker piece, you could probably buy a desk for the price of the glass.


----------

